# Review help needed !



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

What is the price point? Did you create this or is it a ChiCon import?


----------



## scott0317 (Jun 1, 2014)

I received a Jessem Doweling kit in the mail yesterday. After reading many posts about the use of dowels, I decided to give it a try. I have lots of questions about what your unit different, how to set it up, diff size boards, etc. Feel free to PM me if you want to discuss. Just a one man shop.


----------



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi Desert_Woodworker ….. We created, and it is made in Texas. Price point is being analyzed at this time. I notice a large wooden jig on your site, is that yours ?

scott0317 ….. I will PM. I believe this jig can do anything you will need in both dowels and mortises for loose tenons.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I and the vets and their families I teach wood turning and flat work we mostly use dowels but making mortises are hard for me to do including the tennons too. So I would like to know more about it.

I will watch the Link you gave at the beginning of the month since my internet minutes are already used up.

I wish you well on your venture.


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

usmcshooter-
Yes i build all my own. Some are my designs i.e. a verticle doweling jig and the G-code to run it. Spot on as they say. Prior to my CNC I purchased the Dowel Max for $300, Great product and worth its cost, the jig operates flawlessly. I still use it, for furniture. What intrigues me about yours- it does both. If this of any help- I loved the youtube video of DowelMax. I watched yours- I would get someone to help you give it a WOW! Best of luck.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

This is not a very good demo tape. I got to see a plunge router go up and down … pretty boring stuff.
I would like to see the clamping system, not just disappear under the cabinet and magically appear with holes in it.
How about a demo of the initial set up … How long does it take? ... You know we all can drill holes … been there and done that.
There are hundreds of doweling jigs on the market, What makes yours so special.


----------



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

Arlin Eastman … mortises are SOOOOO easy to set up and do, are extremely accurate and repeatable. You can make your own tenons, and there is a guide about that on our site. If you want you can also buy tenon stock pre-made.
Also, you can then make dowel holes with the same exact setting, all you have to do is change your mind on what you want to do. 
We have begun a web site Arlin, go to www.mortiseproplus.com. It is a very limited site at this time, but you can see small mortises, and larger, repeated mortises in white oak to make a desk. There are a couple of other shots of interest as well.

Thanks for your service to our Country Arlin. Stay strong. Jay


----------



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

Desert_woodworker -

I agree on some "WOW, but the only thing I posted was a review on what that person found and he posts some info on it. It is not "our" video …. yet. We will post more as we move forward. I'm still looking for some folks, and hopefully a small group even, to demo, and let them take a test drive.

Stay in touch sir. Jay


----------



## usmcshooter (Jul 27, 2013)

Grumpymike -

It wasn't our demo tape, we don't even have one yet. The man doing that offered to send us that to show how he was doing it.

The clamp system adjusts front to rear depending on stock size and you simply work of a center line marked on your stock. For repeatable mortises you clamp a "stop" in one side or the other, depending on which side you are working on, and go to town. No more center mark needed. 
Initial setup, assuming you already have the jig clamped to your table, and ready to go is 1-3 minutes. If you are doing 4' x 4" stock, and go down to 2" x 2" it only takes as much time as you need to turn the adjusters in. 1 minute to turn in, and 1 minute to line up. Once the jig is out of the box, estimated time to set is expected to be around 30 minutes. maybe less, maybe a few minutes more.

This jig is easily transportable, does not require a dedicated router, is VERY easy to set up, requires no additional tools, can handle stock as small as you can mortise or dowel hole in, take 6" stock, and the clamps will hold a 4' x 8' x 3/4"" sheet of plywood firmly, yet not "crush" the small stuff.

If you want to dowel holes and go to mortises, all you have to change is your mind. You simply use the same setting, and route out the stock that would not have been removed from the dowel hole setting.

We have begun a website at www.mortiseproplus.com and there are a few rotating pictures on there that will show you a couple of things it has done. There should be a link to a youtube video on edge gluing as well.

Jay

We hope to have our videos up soon. Hoped some of this helped. Jay


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

usmcshooter- Check out the Tech Shop in Round rock , they would most likely let you do Demos. at their site for the woodworkers that go there.
Tech Shop
120 Sundance Parkway, Suite 350
Round Rock, TX 78681

Phone
(512) 900-4664

Email
[email protected]

Group Events
[email protected]


----------



## Bigkahunaranch (Apr 9, 2014)

If the offer is still available I would not mind trying it out.
I am located just out side of Waco, about an hour north of Austin.
I am a full time woodworker.
Let me know.

Thanks
Dave


----------

